# Cat girl looking for Daddies [SFW and NSFW]



## littlepawsmay (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm May, I am a young new fur, and I love this world so much I have a story about my introduction to it. (It can be read on Furaffinity).

I am really into being pampered, loved and trained by older man. I tend to like maturity and something deep.
I still don't have an art, I cannot afford one and I'm lonely in real life with terrible real parents. I don't have friends, I don't like people my age in real life, maybe some fur friends ^_^

NSFW- Well, about kinks and all, I'm a little doll girl, which means... I'm into anything! I think the only thing I can't really like is another women or shemales. I can be transformated and would love to have drawns of all the possibilites too!

Anyone want to know more about me? *___*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

Good luck on finding a daddy or two.


----------



## littlepawsmay (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## littlepawsmay (Dec 28, 2017)

Bump? Is it soon to Bump?


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 28, 2017)

littlepawsmay said:


> Hello everyone! I'm May, I am a young new fur, and I love this world so much I have a story about my introduction to it. (It can be read on Furaffinity).
> 
> I am really into being pampered, loved and trained by older man. I tend to like maturity and something deep.
> I still don't have an art, I cannot afford one and I'm lonely in real life with terrible real parents. I don't have friends, I don't like people my age in real life, maybe some fur friends ^_^
> ...


Still looking for friends? ^^


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 28, 2017)

Im a big albino daddy. I do art and sometimes draw the yiff.


----------



## littlepawsmay (Dec 28, 2017)

Jmuddee said:


> Still looking for friends? ^^


Yeeeeas! I am! Hello, nice to meet you *___*


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 28, 2017)

littlepawsmay said:


> Yeeeeas! I am! Hello, nice to meet you *___*


Hello nice to meet you too ^^


----------



## littlepawsmay (Dec 28, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Im a big albino daddy. I do art and sometimes draw the yiff.


It is nice to meet you too! :3 OMG!


----------



## littlepawsmay (Dec 28, 2017)

Jmuddee said:


> Hello nice to meet you too ^^





Inkblooded said:


> Im a big albino daddy. I do art and sometimes draw the yiff.



My new friends. I'm adding a contact info I see people use a lot. So I'm using it too! It's called discord, and this is my id: MayLittlePaws#6481

If you need another way to communicate, please tell me *_*


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 28, 2017)

Jmuddee said:


> Hello nice to meet you too ^^


I sent you a friend request on discord


----------

